# Get out the Vote 2000



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Please vote, if you will be away from the desk for a while, send an absentee ballot. 
This is turning into a major horse race!


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

I fully intend to! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Hey, mb, congrats on posting the most important message I've ever seen on this board! Regardless of which side of the "lesser of two evils" everybody's politics may fall on, this is a crucial election; get out and vote, PLEASE!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'd be a fool not to!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Yes, vote. It's going to be a close one!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I voted today, who else?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Done!

How many folks vote down the party line?
This year I was all over the map. What a great election! Lots of passion..........
Can't wait for the polls to close!!!


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I voted!

It was interesting-- the big issue here is should water be floridated? San Antonio is the largest city out there with no floride. 

It has been voted down several times for reasons such as "floride kills," :it's a communist plot," "all children growing up on floride grow up with braindamage..." It's crazy! 

I think it may actually pass this time because enough people from "outside" have moved into town.

And there are some major problems with teeth in a lot of areas. Should be interesting...


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Floridation won--by a slim margin (53%) and it is already being said it will be challenged (beacause you are slowly trying to poison us...).

Isn't this whole Florida thing wild? I'm glad I'm not either candidate at this time -- can you imagine the stress!? I've got it, no I don't, back and forth.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

We don't have floride in our water so I must spend bucks on treatments for the kids, Vitamins and rinses. My 8 year old has had a root canal already. If it is in your water you do not need to take fortified vitamins or do the rinses. Just be careful with how much is ingested. Have the water tested often to keep levels in check.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I voted!!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Vote early, vote often, I was kidding! Vote once or they will toss the ballot!!!!
Yikes, the saga continues.........


----------

